# Flashing



## Nobody (Feb 3, 2010)

What does Flashing mean?I think that it's got something to do with male tortoises.Any pics out there would help.
Thanks.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 3, 2010)

How was the term used? I'm confused


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 3, 2010)

It means they show their internal "boy parts" a tortoise's sexual anatomy is on the inside. Being "flashed" usually confirms a young tortoise as male.

Not sure you really want to see a picture.  But for reference, just google "Tortoise penis" and you will see what it looks like.


----------



## dreadyA (Feb 3, 2010)

I figured. There's a thread here called "prolapse penis"



Now ive never had the guts to open it but...I'm pretty sure theres some flashing going on in there


----------



## Nobody (Feb 3, 2010)

At what age do tortoises begin flashing their penis?
Thanks.


----------



## Meg90 (Feb 4, 2010)

It varies. They have to reach, or be close to, sexual maturity. "Showing off" is a symptom of tort puberty. What species are you curious about? That will help narrow things down a bit.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 4, 2010)

Meg90 said:


> It varies. They have to reach, or be close to, sexual maturity. "Showing off" is a symptom of tort puberty. What species are you curious about? That will help narrow things down a bit.



A Sulcata tortoise.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 4, 2010)

It goes more by size than age. When a male sulcata reaches about 10 to 15" from front to back in a straight line (SCL) is usually when you might see flashing.


----------



## GBtortoises (Feb 4, 2010)

Way back when, my best friend (then 16) in high school got in trouble for flashing the girls volleyball team as they were coming back from a tournament one night.

Apparently flashing is more acceptable in the tortoise world.


----------



## stells (Feb 4, 2010)

Not one of my tortoises... but a link that was posted on SW a while back... not a Sulcata i know but you get the idea...
http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/7963994

I remember when i first got my male Algerian graeca's... i pulled one out of the box and it decided to flop it out right onto my hand.... what a way to be greeted...

lol Gary...


----------



## matt41gb (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is a picture of my red foot flashing.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 5, 2010)

Not what i was expecting to see during my first 5 mins of awake time


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 5, 2010)

After seeing that picture, its easy to understand why the female would have to be receptive to his advances in order to complete the action.


----------



## kimmikins (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG look a the size of his knob!!!! lol lucky mrs tort i say lol


----------



## sammi (Feb 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> After seeing that picture, its easy to understand why the female would have to be receptive to his advances in order to complete the action.



HAHAHAHAHH!! So true Yvonne! I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 7, 2010)

I should have known better than to read this thread, with its obvious salacious slant. 

At least I know now why tortoises don't wear trousers.


----------

